# Garlic Bread



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 15, 2004)

You know when you go to the store and buy a garlic loaf becaus eyou are just to lazy to get in the kitchen?  Or of course becaus eit's a last minute decision?  Well I sure would like to make one of those, but um....ah...well...what kind of bread is it really?    I just dont know...please help......

Tanis


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

I always get a loaf of French bread to make garlic bread.

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 15, 2004)

French bread is how I do it too. Bring a pound of butter to room temp and mince a big bulb of garlic. Mix the warmed butter and garlic and then spread on the french bread (cut lengthwise). Put back together and wrap in aluminum foil. Place in preheated oven (300) for about 12 minutes. Depending on how hot your oven gets, just adjust for time. I like to sprinkle crushed red pepper on either half of the bread before I wrap it up. :twisted:


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

I prefer my garlic bread a little crisp.  I slice it in nice thick slices, spread the butter/garlic mixture on each slice, then put it under the broiler (or in the toaster oven) just until nice and golden brown.

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 15, 2004)

I like crisp too! The rough recipe I posted was something that Justin Wilson did on his show some years ago. Mmmmm!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 17, 2004)

K Does any one have a GOOD fool proof recipe for the french bread dough?  I kinda don't have so much faith in my cook books....some times it ends up being a waste of flour!  

Tanis


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

I have determined that, for best results in making *French bread*, a mixture of three-quarters bread flour to one-quarter pastry (soft wheat) flour is advantageous.  It is not strictly necessary to use the pastry flour for these baguettes, but I believe the flavour is closer to the genuine loaves when it is included.

2 Tbsp active dry yeast
1 tsp granulated sugar
4 tsp salt
1 quart water
8 cups flour

Proof yeast in sugared water.  After 5 minutes stir in a little flour with the salt.  Add more flour, beating very well.  Continue adding flour until mixture is too stiff to beat and cleans sides of bowl.  Turn out & knead, using more flour if necessary to  make a fairly firm dough.  Knead very diligently.  After about 10 minutes, slam the dough hard on the work surface to compress the CO2 bubbles – so as to give the dough a better skin.  Continue kneading until little blisters appear under the dough’s skin.  Place dough in warm in lightly greased bowl; cover and let rise until doubled in bulk.  Deflate the dough, and divide into portions, shaping each portion into a baguette.  Sprinkle baking pans with cornmeal – or, as I do, lightly spray perforated baguette molds.  Using a razor blade, score a series of shallow diagonal cuts along top of each loaf.  Cover loaves with a tea towel, and let rise until nearly double.  Bake in 375° oven (which has been misted with water 2 minutes before the loaves are put in; then again after they’ve been entered) for 20 minutes.  Brush with salt water or with egg white beaten with a little water; return to oven and bake about 20 minutes longer.

While the loaves are still warm, I like to melt Norwegian Jarlsberg cheese into them.  Chopped, sautéed garlic can be added, too.  Superb!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 16, 2004)

I use store bought french bread too.  

I like to use wild garlic, and kind of "roast" it in the microwave for 3 minutes or so, before adding it to the melted butter.  I let the butter cool, and then spread it on the bread.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

Try adding a little salt and oregano to your butter/garlic mixture, and then sprinkle the top with grated parm before you pop it in the oven!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 19, 2004)

Open the bread and spread it with a butter mix, then broil it till brown:
Butter mix for Garlic Bread:
Butter/olive oil
Salt
2 cloves garlic
pepper
Celery leaves (this is what my pizza place uses, LOTS of celery leaves)
Mix all together.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

when we make it at work, we used to use french bread.
but we switched to italian. i don't know why but it seems 
to sell better. to be honest i don't think it tastes much
different then when it was the french bread.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2004)

heya, atsamatta whichoos? itsa gotta bea semolina bread. soften a stick of butter, chop 2 cloves of garlic, blend with butter, spread on the split loaf, sprinkle with a bit of oregano, salt, and black pepper. some people prefer parsley instead of oregano. place open halves under a broilier until the egdes brown and crisp.

a really excellent tweak is to place a few slices of mozzarella on top, then place back under broiler to melt the cheese. serve with a cup of marinara for dipping.


----------

